# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هزینه کلاس های آموزشگاه هدف

## fatemehs98

سلام دوستان وقتتون به خیر :Yahoo (1): 

ی سوال داشتم کسایی که از اموشگاه هدف استفاده کردن راضی هستن یا کسی که رفته رو میشناسن ؛راضی بوده ؟
هزینه کلاسش چقدر؟

----------

